# Switched socket outlet 120V 20amp



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

What will this be used for? We need some context.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

120v pin and sleeve is what we used in the UK. (yellow was 120v)


----------



## SmudgeNZ (Jan 19, 2020)

Bird dog said:


> What will this be used for? We need some context.



I'm after a switched socket outlet to attach to an extension lead so we can switch the outlet off before unplugging the appliance on the other end. We're using a 120v portable grinder that draws up to 20 amps.


----------



## SmudgeNZ (Jan 19, 2020)

Something like this but with an integral switch:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

SmudgeNZ said:


> Bird dog said:
> 
> 
> > What will this be used for? We need some context.
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the grinder isn't running what is there to worry about?

The one option is to just add a switch or a disconnect before the receptacle so the receptacle is switched


----------



## SmudgeNZ (Jan 19, 2020)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If the grinder isn't running what is there to worry about?
> 
> The one option is to just add a switch or a disconnect before the receptacle so the receptacle is switched



I have been taked with finding a switched socket. One of our rules are that grinders must be unplugged from the supply before changing discs. Another rule states that we must turn off the power before disconnecting an appliance from an extension lead or power outlet. We have some difficult to access areas that makes it very difficult to turn the power off everytime we have to change a disk.


Another alternative would be an inline switch, but it would need to be robust and that could be a hazard in itself.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

SmudgeNZ said:


> I have been taked with finding a switched socket. One of our rules are that grinders must be unplugged from the supply before changing discs. Another rule states that we must turn off the power before disconnecting an appliance from an extension lead or power outlet. We have some difficult to access areas that makes it very difficult to turn the power off everytime we have to change a disk.
> 
> 
> Another alternative would be an inline switch, but it would need to be robust and that could be a hazard in itself.


But a grinder has a switch (or trigger) built into it. Turn it off, unplug it. I don't see the problem. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> But a grinder has a switch (or trigger) built into it. Turn it off, unplug it. I don't see the problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Sounds like the OP works for safety nazis. Done a handful of jobs for that type of company in my employee days. Required full harness in a scissor lift. The lift needed to be driven by one of their (not) trained personnel - I had to show him how to operate it. No ladders over 6'. No live work without arc flash suit. Bit/blade changes in tools had to be with no power- cord unplugged or battery removed. 1 hour jobs at any other facility there took 6+ hours


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

This is the same rules we used in the UK 22 years ago. We had to install 120v isolated transformers for the grinders which was a pain in the arse as we use 240v single hot wire which meant importing the grinders. 

Back then we installed pin and sleeve plugs and receptacles with the built in on/off switch's.

I always hated the rule because if you screwed up and say caught your shirt in the grinder (most of us have) you can not walk off and yank the plug out when its pin and sleeve. 

Just look for the pin and sleeve receptacle with the feature that locks the plug in place unless you turn it off.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Would a Meltric DSN pin and sleeve work for this? https://www.meltric.com/html/dsn-decontactor.html

They are rated as a disconnecting means, IEC certified too. You can also order the receptacle with a mushrooom pawl emergency stop.


----------



## SmudgeNZ (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Joe Sparky may have had similar experiences as I have. The problem is 'we' think it is unacceptable to unplug a power tool from a live extension lead. So it is the socket at the tool end that needs the switch.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

SmudgeNZ said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. Joe Sparky may have had similar experiences as I have. The problem is 'we' think it is unacceptable to unplug a power tool from a live extension lead. So it is the socket at the tool end that needs the switch.


If you understand how expensive it is to have a worker hurt themselves then you would understand how safety works. No one really cares about the worker its simply cost verses reward. 
The extra 30 seconds it takes to turn it off is not much reward verses the cost of pulling the trigger while holding the disk (yes it happens).


----------



## SmudgeNZ (Jan 19, 2020)

gpop said:


> If you understand how expensive it is to have a worker hurt themselves then you would understand how safety works. No one really cares about the worker its simply cost verses reward.
> The extra 30 seconds it takes to turn it off is not much reward verses the cost of pulling the trigger while holding the disk (yes it happens).



Yes it does happen and it has happened twice in the last year here. One of those injuries was to an apprentice. The cost of these outlets is minimal really, we just can't get anything here in NZ and my internet searches were getting too frustrating. If I didn't care I would have stopped looking


----------

